# Open face turkey sandwiches



## Ol-blue (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a great way to use up any left over turkey. My family really likes the flavor of this sauce. 
Enjoy! Debbie

OPEN FACE TURKEY SANDWICHES 







TEXAS TOAST; Or Large Sandwich Bread.
TURKEY BREAST; Sliced.
1/2 cup(s) BUTTER; Melted.
6 tablespoon(s) FLOUR
3 cup(s) MILK
2 large EGGS
1 1/2 cup(s) PARMESAN CHEESE; Grated.
BACON; Fried Crisp.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
_____

Fry bacon until crisp, drain on paper towels; set aside.
Toast bread.
The thick Texas toast type bread is best to use.
Melt butter on top of a double boiler, add flour and stir until flour is absorbed by the butter.
Add milk and half of the Parmesan cheese.
Add salt and pepper to taste.
Whisk until smooth with a wire whisk, then whisk in the 2 beaten eggs.
The mixture will start to thicken.
Do not let it come to a full boil.
You just want a good thick sauce.
If needed, add a little more milk, a tablespoon at a time until the sauce is very smooth and thick.
Remove the sauce from heat and set aside.
In two large metal baking pans, place the toasted bread about an inch apart.
Cover each slice of bread with sliced turkey and add a generous amount of the sauce on each slice.
Sprinkle with remaining Parmesan cheese and broil until the sauce is bubbly and begins to brown.
Remove from broiler and garnish with two slices of bacon for each sandwich.

Makes 10 to 12 sandwiches.
_____


----------



## bbally (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks bbally. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## sattie (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not a big turkey sammie fan... but his has my mouth watering!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2008)

That looks delicious, Debbie.

Are there any "substitutes" for a double broiler? Can something be MacGyvered?


----------



## bbally (Dec 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Are there any "substitutes" for a double broiler? Can something be MacGyvered?


 
Little pan in a big pan works well.....

Steel bowl over a pan of boiling water works well.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks delicious!!

I take a much easier route though that hubby really likes:

Make toast of choice.
Pour turkey gravy - jarred or homemade - into a large skillet.
Lay in sliced turkey.
Cover & heat through.
Lay slices of Swiss cheese on top of turkey slices in skillet.
Cover again & continue heating until cheese is just melted.
Spoon out turkey/cheese/gravy onto toast slices.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2008)

bbally said:


> Little pan in a big pan works well.....
> 
> Steel bowl over a pan of boiling water works well.


 
Hey, Thanks. I just happen to have different sized pans, and SS mixing bowls, too 
So, does the inside pan actually rest on the bottom of the larger pan, just into the water only, or above the water? I don't really understand the concept of a double broiler, other than they are used to melt chocolate, I think. Sorry for going OT.....

ETA: Google was kind to me. The inside pan is not supposed to touch the other pan. I may have found another use for one of my steaming baskets.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2008)

For me the "Ultimate" turkey sandwich is the Special Sandwich that (used to be) on the menu at Marshall Field's Walnut Room in Chicago.

It's built on a large slice of Jewish-style deli rye bread and contains sliced turkey breast(the real one, not that plastic apcray ), Black Forest ham, bacon, Swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato and Russian dressing.  It was piled up really high (well, maybe it just _looked_ high to a little girl) and tasted delicious.

Sometimes when I have leftover turkey, I make rye bread, buy all the rest of the fixings and make one......


----------



## Mama (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks great!  Very similar to a Kentucky Hot Brown.


----------



## Recipes Cookbook Writer (Apr 30, 2009)

ChefJune - I find Russian-style breads to have superb texture.  They can make a simple bread and butter sandwich taste like a five-star experience.  Russian breads come in many varieties/grain options.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Yummy! that looks delicious.


----------

